# shrinking the steel to remove dents in the frame



## fattommy (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever successfully shrunk out the dents in a frame?  Any other ways to get them out?  
Tommy


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 26, 2011)

Depending on how bad the dents are, Bicycle Research frame blocks can work:
http://www.bicycleresearchtools.com/framet.html
Also available a little cheaper from:
http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/
These will definitely mess up your paint and will take some work and repeated repositioning to straighten ballooner gas pipe.  If something similar were available in steel that might work better, or at least last a little longer.  The aluminum blocks were made to massage dents out of Reynolds 531.


----------



## fattommy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Andrew.


----------

